

Seattle’s unbelievable transportation megaproject fustercluck - csmajorfive
http://grist.org/cities/seattles-unbelievable-transportation-megaproject-fustercluck/

======
anigbrowl
Good grief. The smartass style of the article is annoying at first, but when
you consider the massive degree of fail involved it starts to seem strangely
appropriate.

